# [GRUB] ne loade pas automatiquement mon kernel...

## Adrien

Salut à vous!!!

Je tente en ce moment une install en dual-boot WinXP / Gentoo Linux

Kernel 2.6.9-r6

Mon problème se situe au démarrage de grub, celui-ci ne loade pas automatiquement le kernel mais me balance soin invite à savoir:

```
grub >
```

  :Confused: 

J'ai déjà posté un problème similaire mais ma config n'était pas la même alors voici cette fois mon grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9.6

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

ainsi que mon fstab:

```
<fs>         <mountpoint>           <type>            <opts>      <dump/pass

/dev/hda1   /WinXP                   ntfs   users,umask=022   0 0

/dev/hda2   /boot                   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3   /WinXPsoft                   ntfs   users,umask=022   0 0

/dev/hda5   /      reiserfs   noatime      0 1

/dev/hda6   /home      reiserfs   noatime      0 2

/dev/hda7   /var      reiserfs   noatime      0 2

/dev/hda8   /usr      reiserfs   noatime      0 2

/dev/hda9   none      swap   sw                   0 0

none   /proc      proc   defaults      0 0

none   /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

none   /proc/bus/usb            usbfs   defaults      0 0
```

Voilà, par rapport au grub.conf je serais curieux de savoir à quoi sert l'option "makeactive"...

Sinon ben là je sais plus trop quoi faire donc si vous avez une idée....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, petite précision à l'invite de grub, si je loade le kernel à la main de la façon suivante:

```
grub > kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6

grub > boot
```

tout démarre normalement.

@+

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

serait mieux.

le makeactive c'est poour que grub essaie pas de monter la partition avant de la loader, il me semble, mais va regarder la doc et tu seras exactement

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

Dans grub.conf, à la place de :

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence 

```

tu peux essayer :

```
kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 
```

et d'autre part, je dis peut être une connerie mais 

```
root=/dev/hda2
```

 ne serait pas plutot

```
root=/dev/hda5
```

vu ton fstab ?

----------

## Adrien

[Très fatigué] Quelle tarte   :Embarassed:   !!!!!

Bon je corrige toutes ces conneries et vous tiens au courant   :Rolling Eyes:  [/Très fatigué] 

++++Last edited by Adrien on Thu Dec 02, 2004 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

comment je l'ai grillé au réveil  :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## _Seth_

+1 sireyessire

PS : reveil à 6h, journée dans le paté  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> +1 sireyessire
> 
> PS : reveil à 6h, journée dans le paté 

 

pas de chance, mais c'était hier popur moi la journée de merde comme ça   :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> comment je l'ai grillé au réveil  

 

 *Quote:*   

> _Seth_ a écrit: 
> 
> +1 sireyessire 
> 
> PS : reveil à 6h, journée dans le paté  
> ...

 

Enjoy   :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

```
if (probleme == résolu) then

   titre = titre + " (résolu)";

else

   $sql = mysql_query(SELECT Info from tbl_Adrien where Probleme LIKE 'grub');

   $explication = mysql_fetch_array($sql["Info"]);

   echo $explication;

end
```

PS: tout bug est indépendant de ma volonté, je ne me tiens pas responsable de ce que vous ferez avec ces pauvres lignes de code faites à la va vite en bouffant des cookies au raisin et en buvant du coke tout en priant pour le Dieu Emerge en faisant le tour du paté de maison sur une main ..

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Code: 
> 
> if (probleme == résolu) then 
> 
>    titre = titre + " (résolu)"; 
> ...

 

Et ben, ça s'arrange pas, on dirait que chui pas le seul à être éclaté et tout ça à cause de quoi? Je vous le demande. Réponse:

```
# emerge gentoo
```

Ceci dit, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester je suis au taf donc j'attends avant de mettre un "résolu" ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

-> makeactive +1 <- en fait c'est le transfert de bootloader.. Puisque WinXP a son propre bootloader, c'est pour dire "allez, transferes le boulot la et va te coucher".

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> -> makeactive +1 <- en fait c'est le transfert de bootloader.. Puisque WinXP a son propre bootloader, c'est pour dire "allez, transferes le boulot la et va te coucher".

 

Ca déchire tout ça c quand même de la bombe grub   :Smile: 

Merci trevoke   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> -> makeactive +1 <- en fait c'est le transfert de bootloader.. Puisque WinXP a son propre bootloader, c'est pour dire "allez, transferes le boulot la et va te coucher".

 

Heu ... pas du tout !  :Wink: 

La commande est destinée à marquer la partition comme étant ... active. (Si, si !  :Wink:  )

La "partition active" est une invention billoutesque : c'est un flag qui, à l'époque, indiquait à m$dos quelle était la partition bootable. (m'étonne qu'un OS aussi parfait  :Mr. Green:  que XP ait encore besoin de ça ...  :Laughing: )

Si tu préfères, cela correspond à la commande "a" du fdisk linux, celle qui fait apparaître l'astérisque "*" dans la colonne "amorce".

Ce flag n'a aucune utilité pour linux   :Wink: 

Ce que tu décris (transfert de bootloader) correspond en réalité à la commande "chainloader"Last edited by ghoti on Thu Dec 02, 2004 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

Ok ghoti, sinon au fait, avec fdisk, j'ai rendu amorcable les partitons hda1 et hda2, c'est bon si je laise come ça? A savoir:

```
*hda1

*hda2

hda3

............
```

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Ok ghoti, sinon au fait, avec fdisk, j'ai rendu amorcable les partitons hda1 et hda2, c'est bon si je laise come ça? A savoir:
> 
> ```
> *hda1
> 
> ...

 

Pour le pinguoin, aucun problème puisqu'il s'en tape mais billou risque peut-être de gueuler ...

A tous les coups, Partition Magic (beurk) va t'insulter !

A ta place, je laisserais l'astérisque uniquement sur hda1, ainsi tout le monde sera content !

----------

## Adrien

Uniquement sur ma partition biily donc?   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon ghoti apparemment je sais pas parler francais parce que ce que tu viens d'ecrire c'est exactement ce que je _voulais_ dire... Ho la la, retour a l'ecole.

----------

## Adrien

Bon les bonhommes!!!

je viens d'essayer avec vos changement à savoir:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9.6

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

Et ça marche toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelle vie.....   :Mad: 

Pensez-vous que ça pourait venir de quelue hose que j'ai oublié de compiler dans le kernel?

----------

## Trevoke

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

Ca devrait marcher.

Sinon..

```
# grub

> root hd(0,1)

> setup (hd0)

> quit
```

----------

## Adrien

Dsl Trevoke mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus   :Confused: 

Je n'y comprend rien....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, fais-nous un 

```
ls -a /boot
```

 s'il te plait je suis curieux..

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, fais-nous un
> 
> Code:
> 
> ls -a /boot
> ...

 

Voici, très cher:

```
.                                                 fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

..                                                grub

System.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r6                 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r6

boot                                           lost+found

config-2.6.9-gentoo-r6       
```

----------

## kernelsensei

j'ai l'impression que grub ne lit simplement pas son fichier de conf ...

```
ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

 donne quoi ?

----------

## Trevoke

Par pure curiosite, fais un 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

 et dis-nous combien de partitions ont une asterisque ...

----------

## Adrien

Alors pour répondre à vos questions :

ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf

me donne

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 336 Dec 3 19:47 /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

Et en ce qui concerne le fdisk de toute façon j'ai tout essayé:

*hda1 seulemnt

*hda2 seulment

*hda1 et

*hda2

et ça ne change rien à rien....  :Sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est bizarre.

Ton grub.conf devrait ....

Il y a un menu.lst dans ton /boot/grub ? Il devrait y en avoir un qui est un lien vers grub.conf .. Oui?

Pour fdisk je veux dire ca: 

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

Faut l'asterisque seulement sur ta partition /boot ..

----------

## Adrien

Oui oui je sais elle y est mais je me suis dit qu'il fallait pê la mettre aussi sur la partition pour windaube. Mais là pour l'instant seule ma partition hda2 (/boot) est amorçable.

Pour le menu.lst, je vais vérifier et je te dis   :Wink: 

----------

## siDeb_31

tu as aucune partiton de bootable, donc c'est normale que ça boot pas il faut que ta partition de boot soit suivi d'une "astérisque".

ça se modifie avec "fdisk"

----------

## Adrien

```
tu as aucune partiton de bootable, donc c'est normale que ça boot pas il faut que ta partition de boot soit suivi d'une "astérisque". 

ça se modifie avec "fdisk"
```

Es-tu sûr que tu as bien lu le post? Pas moi....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je crois que je vais détailler pour ceux qui ont du mal:

Mon fstab est au début du post alors je ne vais pas le reposter ça va alourdir le forum.

Donc :

hda1 est montée sur /WinXP et contient ma partition Windows XP 

hda2 est montée sur /boot et contient ma partition de boot linux

En ce qui concerne les partitions amorçables:

J'ai toujours laissé ma partition hda2 avec une astérisque ou "amorçable" pour les intimes. Mais, voyant que le système ne bootait pas automatiquement, j'ai essayé d'autres combinaisons (pensant à raison ou à tort qu'il pouvait y avoir un conflit à rendre amorçable 2 partitions différentes) à savoir:

combinaison n°1 : Amorcer hda1 et hda2 / mettre une astérique (avec fdisk, merci je suis au courant) devant hda1 et hda2  :Twisted Evil: 

combinaison n°2 : Amorcer seulement hda1 / mettre une astérisque seulement devant hda1

combinaison n°3 : Amorcer seulement hda2 / mettre une astérisque seulement devant hda2.

Voilà, et ce que j'expliquais à Trevoke ci-dessus, c'est que quelque soit la combinaison que j'ai tentée, ça ne change absolument rien, c'est à dire qu'au boot j'ai toujours exactement la même chose:

```
grub >
```

Et que je dois toujours loader le kernel à la main.

Et actuellement, si, j'ai une partition amorçable, et une seule et il s'agit de ma partition /boot (hda2)   :Very Happy: 

Mais ça ne marche toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Si t'es pas derriere un firewall ou un router, .. je comprends rien lol  :Smile: 

t'as SSH ouvert? PM-moi ton IP avec ton root password   :Twisted Evil:  (euh je veux dire   :Idea:  )..

 *Quote:*   

> $ esearch grub
> 
> [ Results for search key : grub ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 4 ]
> ...

 

Essaye un de ces trucs-la non? Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que grub-static mais au pire...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Essaye un de ces trucs-la non? Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que grub-static mais au pire...

 

ben c'est grub mais compilé statiquement   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et a quoi ca sert?

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Si t'es pas derriere un firewall ou un router, .. je comprends rien lol  

 

Je suis derrière une freebox mais normalement le mode router est disabled.

 *Quote:*   

> t'as SSH ouvert? PM-moi ton IP avec ton root password  (euh je veux dire  ).. 

 

LOL !!  :Very Happy:   You got mail   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et a quoi ca sert?

 

bonne question:

1) tu as pas besoin de le compiler car c'est un binaire

2) il n'est pas lié dynamiquement à d'autres libraries donc plus gros, moins flexible mais plus autonome.

mais je vois pas trop à quelles types de lib grub pourrait être linké dynamiquement.

donc pour mon usage perso aucun intérêt

----------

## Trevoke

Ca doit etre pour ca que les premiers howto sur AMD64 parlent de grub-static.. Il a pas du etre compatible AMD64 au debut... Ok. Merci!

----------

## Adrien

Ca ne marche toujours pas...quelqu'un a-t-il une suggestion???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Otm

J'ai exactement le meme probleme 

Faut je tappe kernel /monkernel dans grub pour pouvoir partir Linux

dans mon /etc/fstab jai :

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2
```

fdisk -l /dev/hda me donne :

```
Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 158816 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         389      196024+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2             390         910      262584   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3             911       12537     5860008   83  Linux

/dev/hda4           12538      158816    73724616   83  Linux

```

ls -a /boot me donne 

```
boot kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 grub .....
```

 et mon grub.conf 

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,0)                          

setup (hd0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3
```

Merci

----------

## Trevoke

Retire "setup (hd0)" dans ton grub.conf ...

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> root (hd0,1) 
> ...

 

Après vérification :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les partitions sont nommées sous la forme (hdn,p) où hdn est le disque dur et p le numéro de partition, simple ! Les partitions principales sont numérotées de 0 à 3, les partitions étendues à partir de 4
> 
> 

 

J'ai gagné???

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Citation: 
> 
> ... 
> 
> root (hd0,1) 
> ...

 

Je comprend pas ta question   :Rolling Eyes:   ...

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'ai gagné???

 

Non, désolé ... ("root=/dev/hda5" n'est pas une numérotation grub mais un argument passé au noyau).

@Adrien & Otm : Vous avez le splash de grub ou simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir ??

----------

## Enlight

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre hda5 mais sa correspondance qui serait root (hd0,4)! et pas (hd0,1) qui corresponds à hda2. vu qu'il est sur la première logique.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre hda5 mais sa correspondance qui serait root (hd0,4)! et pas (hd0,1) qui corresponds à hda2. vu qu'il est sur la première logique.

 

décodage grub:

root (hdx,y)/pathverskernel/kernel options(dont root=/dev/***)

le (hdx,y) doit pointer vers la patition qui contient ton kernel! ie ton /boot si tu as suivi la doc gentoo à la lettre. (si tu as pas de /boot sur une partition séparée mais sur la partition/ alors tu dois pointer sur celle ci)

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre hda5 mais sa correspondance qui serait root (hd0,4)! et pas (hd0,1) qui corresponds à hda2. vu qu'il est sur la première logique.

 

Ben justement, le premier "root (hd0,1)", c'est pour dire à grub où se trouve le noyau (donc la partition /boot qui est bien /dev/hda2) et pas la où se trouve la racine du système ("/"), ce dont il n'a absolument rien à faire : il charge le noyau avec ses arguments et il passe la main au noyau (qui lui va aller chercher ses infos dans "/" et notamment dans "/etc" d'où impossibilité d'avoir "/etc" sur une partition séparée).

EDIT :grilled   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT :grilled  

 

 :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> @Adrien & Otm : Vous avez le splash de grub ou simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir ??

 

J'ai simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir de mon côté   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @Adrien & Otm : Vous avez le splash de grub ou simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir ?? 
> 
> J'ai simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir de mon côté  

 

et tu as mis un splash dans la configuration de grub?

splash=...

----------

## Enlight

oulà ok donc les 2 roots successifs ne désignent pas la même chose... bon désolé faut pas m'en vouloir j'suis à install -15 jours dans le meilleur des cas (ordi pas totalement monté car pièces pas livrées  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

euh suggestion 2 alors... le "=" entre title et le nom du noyau faut pas plutôt un espace?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> oulà ok donc les 2 roots successifs ne désignent pas la même chose... bon désolé faut pas m'en vouloir j'suis à install -15 jours dans le meilleur des cas (ordi pas totalement monté car pièces pas livrées  )
> 
> euh suggestion 2 alors... le "=" entre title et le nom du noyau faut pas plutôt un espace?

 

le premier root à un espace

l'option root= est avec un =

ça désigne pas la même chose donc ça a pas les mêmes règles de format  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

@ sireyessire : Oui c'est au tout début du post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> @ sireyessire : Oui c'est au tout début du post  

 oui mais j'ai oublié et c'est super loin  :Very Happy: 

donc il lit pas ton fichier de conf. rappelle moi le filesystem de ton /boot c'est ext2 c'est sûr?

un mount /boot et un df pour confirmation  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @Adrien & Otm : Vous avez le splash de grub ou simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir ?? 
> 
> J'ai simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir de mon côté  

 

Essaie en commentant la ligne "splashimage..." pour voir.

----------

## Enlight

je voulais parler du "=" dans le label :

faut pas écrire : title Gentoo\Linux au lieu de title=Gentoo\linux ?

(je sens que je vais ramer dans quelque temps, avec tout le matos à la c... que j'ai pris...en plus!  :Confused:   )

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *Quote:*   @Adrien & Otm : Vous avez le splash de grub ou simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir ?? 
> 
> J'ai simplement une invite de commande sur fond noir de mon côté   
> 
> Essaie en commentant la ligne "splashimage..." pour voir.

 

ça serait bizarre non?

moi quand j'avais mis une image invalide j'avais un truc tout noir mais pas d'invite de commande, et si j'appuyais sur entrée il loadait le premier dans la liste

@Enlight non il y a bien un = entre title et la suite

----------

## Enlight

ben m... alors pas là! http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html#GNU%2fLinux[/url]

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ça serait bizarre non?
> 
> moi quand j'avais mis une image invalide j'avais un truc tout noir mais pas d'invite de commande, et si j'appuyais sur entrée il loadait le premier dans la liste

 En effet, je me suis un peu précipité là ...

Peut-on voir le résultat de :

```
mount /boot

ls -al /boot/grub

umount /boot

ls -al /boot/grub
```

(je soupçonne une installation de grub alors que "/boot" n'était pas monté)

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> oui mais j'ai oublié et c'est super loin  

 

lol, oui je sais   :Very Happy: 

@ sireyessire: Mon /boot est en ext2 oui, c sûr..

@ yoyo: Oui c'est une bonne idée, je v tenter ça dès que j'ai 2 mn (suis au taf là)   :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ben m... alors pas là! http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html#GNU%2fLinux

 

les 2 sont pê possibles, mais j'ai toujours eu un )= et pas de problèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

oki thx!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ok, on peut avoir un moderateur nous separer les deux threads la?

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> (je soupçonne une installation de grub alors que "/boot" n'était pas monté)

 

Cette voie a déjà été explorée, j'ai réinstallé grub plusieurs fois dans le doute.

J'ai même essayé de formater ma partoche /boot et de réinstaller grub, de recopier le kernel system.map et config mais ça n'a absolument rien changé   :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ca commence a etre le bordel dans ce thread .. je ne sais plus si certaines choses ont ete tentees ou non ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ca commence a etre le bordel dans ce thread .. je ne sais plus si certaines choses ont ete tentees ou non ... 

 

c'est clair

dans ce cas là on taille dans le gras: 

tu fais une sauvegarde de ton noyau dans le /root/

tu bootes sur livecd

puis

```
mke2fs /dev/hda2

mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

emerge grub

grub

>root(hd0,1)

>setup (hd0)

>quit

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

ll /boot/grub/

```

vérification qu'il y a un menu.lst qui pointe vers grub.conf, s'il n'y en a pas on le crée

```

cp /root/bzImage /boot/bzImage

```

tu remplaces bzImage par le nom qui va bien

```

exit

cd

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot
```

et on voie si ça marche ou pas.

je te conseille d'essayer de ré-écrire le grub.conf from scratch mais si ça te fait vraiment chier tu en fais une copie avec le kernel.

Les system.map on s'en fout, j'en ai jamais eu besoin et j'en ai pas dans mon /boot

Faut vérifier les numéros de disque donnés ici, je pense que c'est correct avec la config d'Adrien mais pas forcément avec la votre   :Wink:  

----------

